

Show HN: Checkout my command-line Mint using Ruby and Ledger - tectonic
http://blog.andrewcantino.com/post/1503439483/command-line-accounting-with-ledger-and-reckon

======
zdw
Ledger rocks. I really hope it's file format takes hold and Intuit goes
under...

